

Ask HN: What's in your wardrobe/closet? - ericthegoodking

Im asking this because I want to look presentable when I am going for interviews. I think it might also assist others, who are looking for jobs or starting new jobs.In particular it would be good to share the following.<p>-Recommended Colors for office wear<p>-Quantity of trousers,shirts , jeans e.t.c<p>-Shoe color - office wear<p>-Brands (Cost is important and Quality)<p>Feel free to share sites&#x2F;links&#x2F;hints and tips that might assist.<p>Thanks
======
dalke
It depends very much on where you are interviewing. At one company I was at,
it would be nice if you had a shirt on, and something longer than shorts when
visitors were expected.

Before I visited another company, my host suggested that I also have dress
socks on, rather than my normal wool socks.

